# Wife accompanying retirement



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

I am 53 and my wife is 46. We are both UK citizens but resident in Dubai. I am aware I can receive a retirement visa but what about my wife?

We intend to buy and live in the Bang Tao/Laguna area. Can she receive a visa also?

Thx.


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

Nobody? Surely someone must know if my wife can have a visa?

many thanks


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

What you should do is before you come here you both apply for 90 day single entry Non-Immigrant Type O visas at a thai consulate. 

Yours based on the fact you're over 50 and will be applying for a yearly extension of stay once you get to Thailand, and hers on the fact that she's your wife and gonna apply for a "piggyback" extension once you guys get here.

There is no such animal as a retirement visa, no matter what thai consulate websites, foreigners or even thai official say. Once you're here in thailand on that Non-O visa <-(BTW: O meaning other) you apply for what's called a yearly extension of stay based on being over 50. Everyone calls it retirement but the thai wording of the clause doesn't use the word retire in it at all. It just says you're over 50 and want to live out the end of your life..

When you arrive on that visa you'd both be stamped in for 90 days. When there are 45 days or less left on that stamp, you go to the thai immigration office and apply for a yearly extension of stay. 

You either show 800K baht banked in an account in your name only for 2 months prior to your application OR you show a letter from your embassy stating you receive at least 65K baht a month in income OR you can use a combination of banked money and the embassy letter to hit the 800K baht per year threshold.

After you get your yearly extension you'd apply for an extension for your wife that matches your expiration date. She doesn't show any money, because she's just "piggybacking" on your extension as your wife. 

It's not that hard to do, but the easiest way is for BOTH of you to get the 90 day single entry Non-Immigrant Type O visas BEFORE you come here. That makes it go far smoother.


----------

